# lots of native herps!!! Pic heavy



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Yesterday I worked on the Amphibian and Reptile Conservation Trust's stand at The Wildfowl and Wetland trust in South London. Basically showing all our natives to kids. We had a number of each species and their well being was always priority. Enjoy the photos


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Carlie (Sep 27, 2006)

We have some pretty cool stuff in this country. :no1:


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

where abouts in south london?


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

londonjoe said:


> where abouts in south london?


It was a half term event at WWT centre near Barns. most of the animals came from ARC's Surrey reserves and were released back last night.


----------



## fixed_eyes (Mar 7, 2008)

*.*

Ah, it's lovely to see some of the natives for a change. Nice one


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

fixed_eyes said:


> Ah, it's lovely to see some of the natives for a change. Nice one


thanks, was handling the smooth snakes for a fair few hours yesterday! have to say the baby grass snakes were great


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

:2thumb::no1::notworthy:


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

i visited the show on wednesday - i also volunteer at the centre and help with reptile surveys there.

the show was brilliant... great to see and hadle a sand lizard, but my fave was the small smooth snake. (s)he was an absolute beauty and calm as anything. wrapped around a couple of my fingers and held tight for an hour or more... we almost ahd to force it off when my fingers started to go numb!

IMGP5516 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

IMGP5502 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

for some reason i can't post pics, but there's a couple of links to the little beauty.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

laurencea said:


> i visited the show on wednesday - i also volunteer at the centre and help with reptile surveys there.
> 
> the show was brilliant... great to see and hadle a sand lizard, but my fave was the small smooth snake. (s)he was an absolute beauty and calm as anything. wrapped around a couple of my fingers and held tight for an hour or more... we almost ahd to force it off when my fingers started to go numb!
> 
> ...




stunning pics!!:whistling2: I'll visit the centre again looked great:2thumb:


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

amazing...


I hope to do thing's like this when im a little older ( 16 atm ), and invest some money in starting up something to educate people on our native reptiles and amphibian's, will obviously need a licence for the thing's like smooth snake's and great crested newt's and a DWA for adder's, but I hope to educate the public, especially children about how facinating our herp's are!


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

doing a Dartford warbler survey tomo with one of the field team...alarm set for 4.40am!!


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I saw you posted that most were re-released the next night, but do you have any permenent captives for this type of event? Surely it would make more sence to use animals that were used to being handled regualy than taking wild animals into the public? I appriciate that you know what you are doing and the stress levels of the animals would have been closely monitored but still, surely it would be easier on everyone to use captives? Not getting at you at all, I am completely for this type of educational event, but just a thought.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

corvid2e1 said:


> I saw you posted that most were re-released the next night, but do you have any permenent captives for this type of event? Surely it would make more sence to use animals that were used to being handled regualy than taking wild animals into the public? I appriciate that you know what you are doing and the stress levels of the animals would have been closely monitored but still, surely it would be easier on everyone to use captives? Not getting at you at all, I am completely for this type of educational event, but just a thought.


Like i pointed out i'm just a volunteer the guys at ACR Trust are licensed experts. and everything was done to guidelines. 
the animals well being was the focus during the day,
there have been alot of heath fires over the last few weeks, in some ways education is essential for the future.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey there, nice pics, what is the third pic down in your first post?!

Tom.


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

tomcannon said:


> Hey there, nice pics, what is the third pic down in your first post?!
> 
> Tom.


 
Sand Lizard.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

tomcannon said:


> Hey there, nice pics, what is the third pic down in your first post?!
> 
> Tom.


yeah a male sand lizard

here is ARC's facebook page https://www.facebook.com/ARCTrust?ref=ts


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

I wouldnt mind seeing a Sand lizard, and it would be nice to see a Smooth snake too.
I know there are Smooth snakes in Surrey, so not too far from me then.


----------

